# [SOLVED] BIOS Recovery Requested, help please



## gonlaz (Oct 27, 2003)

Good day,

Specs beow post.

I used the live update program from manufacturer and it scanned and ran bios update. For some reason it flashed my BIOS, I had no idea it would do that. So now my motherboard is utterly useless and to prevent buying a new one (and the current one is actually healthy) I am trying to figure out how to download and copy the BIOS file to a flash drive. I downloaded a bios file and tried to boot and got the same 3 beep message "BIOS recovery requested, please insert flash drive with BIOS file...attempting to find device, device found, file missing" and it repeated itself.
So I'm not sure I downloaded the correct bios to my flash drive.
I googled my motherboard and went to the MSI site and downloaded a couple of bios files but there were so many and they all had different descriptions.
Hoping someone can instruct me on how to download to flash drive and then copy?

I am using work computer for this post and do not have access at home so any help today would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


MSI 870A-G54 series
8GBDDRRAM

If you need any other specs I can provide but I figured the MOBO was enough.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Recovery Requested, help please*

Never ever use the manufacturer's live update!
It's very possible the Bios is trashed but you can try flashing with the latest version from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## gonlaz (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: BIOS Recovery Requested, help please*



Tyree said:


> Never ever use the manufacturer's live update!
> It's very possible the Bios is trashed but you can try flashing with the latest version from the manufacturer's site.


No doubt a lesson learned, thing is I do not know how to flash and I only have the one system. As I posted I tried to download BIOS updates from the site on to my flash drive but thesystem doesn't recognise the files on there. I have been reading posts from the past online and other sites mentioning "copying" files to the flash drive and I though dowloading them to t drive would work, it did not. 
Woul you mind explaning how to flash it? I seems that the live update program flashed it and that's why it's not working anymore


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Recovery Requested, help please*

BIOS flashing / BIOS RECOVERY


----------



## gonlaz (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: BIOS Recovery Requested, help please*

so basically I need a second computer to create a boot disk to flash my bios, well seeing how I do not have a second computer and cannot get to one I should just buy a new mobo.
That seems like the easiest route.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Recovery Requested, help please*

That is an option but note that you will need to reinstall the OS unless the Mobo is an exact match.
Personally, I would replace it with an Asus or Gigabyte.


----------

